# Favorite MMA drills



## Marvin

Anybody got any MMA drills they use in class and want to share?


----------



## Andrew Green

Quite a few...

 What kinda drills are you looking for?


----------



## Marvin

Just thought I'd get an exchange going.


----------



## Marvin

:idunno: nobody?


----------



## Marvin

Ok, I'll start.
One I like a lot is to have a person on bottom, pulling half guard. While the guy on top is throwing hits (intensity of the strikes is dependant on the comfort level and skill level of the players) to the head and body only. The guy on bottom can only sweep or attempt to take the back. Once swept or back taken, the drill starts over. Partners can switch or stay in the same position.


----------



## mantis

Marvin said:
			
		

> Ok, I'll start.
> One I like a lot is to have a person on bottom, pulling half guard. While the guy on top is throwing hits (intensity of the strikes is dependant on the comfort level and skill level of the players) to the head and body only. The guy on bottom can only sweep or attempt to take the back. Once swept or back taken, the drill starts over. Partners can switch or stay in the same position.


 the point is to have the bottom guy sweep, or to have him get his butt kicked?


----------



## mantis

well check this out..
 i work with my brother on computers and software and stuff...
 by friday we would be very stressed and frustrated..
 so one of us uncovers a shoulder and becomes the punching/kicking bag for the other brother.. we take turns
 lol.. people think we have tattoos on our shoulders!
 smart drill, aye?


----------



## Marvin

mantis said:
			
		

> the point is to have the bottom guy sweep, or to have him get his butt kicked?


LOL the point is to have the guy on bottom develop a better passing game while taking hits.


----------



## ace

When IM preparing for a MMA  fight I try to work on my basics.

Drill 1 shooting in on a punching opponent.

My training partner will ware Martial Arts Gloves 
my goal is to bridge the Gap & take him to the ground.

Drill 2 shooting in on a kicker.
My opponent will  have kickers stance in both orthodox & south paw
& will kick me as I shoot in to take him to the floor. 

Drill 2 Ground & pound.
For this I use a heavy bag Thai Banana length, I will strike hard
from mount, Cross body & knee on stomach position.

Drill 3 defending the Ground & pound.

 A.><><><I put my self on the bottom in the Guard my goals are to submit
revers or get back to my feat.

B. IM in 1/2 Guard my goals are reverse, take his back, get full guard 

C. From the Mount, my goals are to reverse so IM in his guard & get out
& back to my feat.

 Drill 4. Live opponent it's a slow yielding sparing match.
The Goal is to think about tecnique & warm up.

Drill 5 Live Live Live the Fight is on Drill is to FIGHT


----------



## Marvin

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Quite a few...
> 
> What kinda drills are you looking for?



Anything you want to share!


----------



## SenseiMattKlein

I like Ace's drills, particularly the slow motion spar. Great for warm-up. Also like his ground and pound on the dummy or heavy bag. We do that one, and sometimes make it tougher by having another guy grab your arms from behind as you are striking. Exhausting!


----------

